# Chance of booking HGVC Mexico in March?



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a fairly new HGVC owner, and I was wondering what are the chances of booking any of the three Fiesta Americana / HGVC Mexico properties (Cabo, Cancun, Acapulco) for mid-March?  Slim and his brother None?  Does anyone have any specific experience with that?

We would prefer Cabo, but would be open to any of them.  We are only looking for a 1BR if that matters.

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## Beachlady (Apr 24, 2007)

*No Problem*

I was just at Fiesta Americana - Cabo during spring break beginning March 17. I booked 9 months out though the website and had a 2 bedroom. We stayed 6 nights due to our frequent flyer flight.  Very nice resort.  We really enjoyed it!


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Apr 24, 2007)

Is Felix the Cat's Meow still there?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks BeachLady, that is great to know. :whoopie:   I was concerned because I have been watching the availability online at the 9-month window, and ever since Dec. 2007, there has been zero availability (the 9-month window is toward the end of January, 2008 now).

Glad to hear you enjoyed the resort!  Another question: Do you need to rent a car, or can you get by without one?  (I prefer not to drive in Mexico)

Thanks again,
Kurt


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Apr 24, 2007)

In Cancun, buses run constantly, and taxis aren't too expensive. You can even catch a bus to Playa Del Carmen, and then catch the ferry to Cozumel. We have been to that region at least 5 times, and never rented a car.


----------



## Beachlady (Apr 25, 2007)

*Car in Cabo*

Do rent a car.  You'll save a lot over the cab fares.  It's easy to get around and if you have a Costco membership it is just past Fiesta on the main road.  We drove into town for excursions and dinner.


----------



## MrTravel (Apr 29, 2007)

In Cabo you need a car and in Cancun you do not.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 20, 2007)

Now I'm bummed! 

Just tried booking a HGVC Mexico for the week of Mar. 15-22, 2008 (today was the first day it was available in the 9-month reservation window) and there was *nothing *available at *any *of the locations (Cabo, Cancun, Acapulco).  No HGVC affiliates in Florida (not suprising), nothing available at Palm Desert, the new Grand Marbrisba in Carlsbad, CA is _still _not open for reservations (even though the resort is supposed to be open by then).

We settled for Miami Beach.  That will be ok with us, but we had gotten our hopes up for Mexico given BeachLady's experience.

So here's a question:  Has anyone gotten a decent place (other than Orlando or LV) for Spring Break at the 9-month booking window?  How about an RCI exchange using HGVC points for Spring Break week in Mexico?  If I put a request out a year in advance, do I have a decent chance of getting something nice?  Just wondering if we need to set our expectations for future years.

Kurt


----------



## myip (Jun 20, 2007)

HGVC Mexico inventory usually don't come out till 8 months old.  Try checking again.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 20, 2007)

myip said:


> HGVC Mexico inventory usually don't come out till 8 months old.  Try checking again.



I have been watching it pretty closely and there was availability two days ago (but not all the way to 3/22/08, since that was outside the 9-month window).  Then yesterday it all vanished.  I will keep an eye on it.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 20, 2007)

Your other option would be an RCI trade.  You can probably get the unit you want and have points left over.  You either call HGVC for this or put in an online request for a search on the HGVC site.


----------



## aktravler (Jun 20, 2007)

Your problem is the end of your week requested is out of the 9 month window.

I am FAVC owner and went directly to the FAVC site on web site and I found availabilty at all three resorts for the 15 thru 17, Cabo only had studios and would be your hardest to get, Cancun I saw both studio and 1 bed I do not have enough points available to pull 2 bed and Acapulco shows studio 1 and 2 bedroom.

Since FAVC and HGVC are affiliates but have separate clubs  and websites and memberships I have often wondered if we FAVC owners show same availability at HGVC resorts and vice versa.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 20, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> Now I'm bummed!
> 
> Just tried booking a HGVC Mexico for the week of Mar. 15-22, 2008 (today was the first day it was available in the 9-month reservation window) and there was *nothing *available at *any *of the locations (Cabo, Cancun, Acapulco).  No HGVC affiliates in Florida (not suprising), nothing available at Palm Desert, the new Grand Marbrisba in Carlsbad, CA is _still _not open for reservations (even though the resort is supposed to be open by then).
> 
> ...



Kurt --

Have you tried using the new (last year, I think) "change reservation" feature?

I was looking for the same week and was able to book 3 nights (March 15 - 18) on Saturday.  There was availability everywhere I checked (Honolulu, Miami, Cancun -- we decided on Cancun.)

OnSunday, I added a 4th night ... on Monday, I added a 5th night .... yesterday I added a 6th night.  Then, today ... no availability for that 7th night (and I was up at the crack of dawn thanks to a horrendous thunderstorm).  Oh well, six nights is better than no nights.

Hope this helps you for next time.

-- jerseygirl


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 20, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Kurt --
> 
> Have you tried using the new (last year, I think) "change reservation" feature?
> 
> ...



You know, I was thinking about doing that a few nights ago (when Sat - Wed was available), but I had never done it and wasn't sure if you could just add a day at a time.  I may use that in the future.  But we are fine w/ going to Miami instead -- it still beats a week at work!  

Kurt


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 20, 2007)

PigsDad said:
			
		

> it still beats a week at work!



Couldn't have said it better myself!  That's how I felt about the 6 days instead of 7!


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 20, 2007)

aktravler said:


> Your problem is the end of your week requested is out of the 9 month window.



In HGVC, the end of the week (3/22) was within our 9-month window today (6/20).  I think it goes by # of days.



> I am FAVC owner and went directly to the FAVC site on web site and I found availabilty at all three resorts for the 15 thru 17, Cabo only had studios and would be your hardest to get, Cancun I saw both studio and 1 bed I do not have enough points available to pull 2 bed and Acapulco shows studio 1 and 2 bedroom.
> 
> Since FAVC and HGVC are affiliates but have separate clubs  and websites and memberships I have often wondered if we FAVC owners show same availability at HGVC resorts and vice versa.



We can only see Cabo and Cancun online from the HGVC site.  We have to call for Acapulco.  I am guessing there is a separate "bucket" for HGVC and FAVC members, but I'm not sure.  We're new HGVC owners (Jan of this year), so I'm sure we'll get a chance to visit Cabo in the future.

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Kurt --
> 
> Have you tried using the new (last year, I think) "change reservation" feature?
> 
> ...



How does this work? Is there a fee for each daily add-on?


----------



## myip (Jun 21, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> How does this work? Is there a fee for each daily add-on?


No fees for add on (at least through the website)


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Jul 16, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Kurt --
> 
> Have you tried using the new (last year, I think) "change reservation" feature?
> 
> ...


Jersey Girl, 

I am doing this for a different week in Marco. I got three nights and want to add to these. But there still has to be availability correct? Those extra nights you added were done because there was availabilty ? I can't do mine online because Marco is call in only.

Thx
B


----------



## DG001 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just wanted to add to this discussion  and say that additional inventory might come along later. 

I had booked Waikoloa for four days, not seven as I wasn't sure when we would fly back and I figured I could add in the days later. But when I went in "later", there was no availability - so I was sort of stuck. However, I kept checking, and noticed on the 4th of July weekend they had added inventory for my dates, and I was able to add in the days that I needed... 

Maybe someone cancelled, but I think not, as I had checked inventory for my dates in both HHV and Bay Club, and they had mysteriously increased availability as well!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 16, 2007)

atlanticwatergate said:


> Jersey Girl,
> 
> I am doing this for a different week in Marco. I got three nights and want to add to these. But there still has to be availability correct? Those extra nights you added were done because there was availabilty ? I can't do mine online because Marco is call in only.
> 
> ...



Yes ... there was availability at the exact 8-month mark -- and I was adding it one day at a time.  On the first available day, I booked 3 nights.  The next day I changed the resv from 3 nights to 4 ... then five ... then six.  On the 7th day, there was no availability.   I could do all this online.  With Marco, you have to call, right?


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, with Marco you have to call--seems archaic ---it should all be on line--both Hilton Owned and Affiliated
Thanks for the reply and I will keep on calling.


----------

